# Gaming Monitor 22 Zoll



## ratmal86 (27. Januar 2013)

Servus,

da mein BenQ G2220HD abgeraucht ist, benötige ich einen anderen Monitor. War ansich ein sehr guter Monitor.
Dieser sollte zum Daddeln geeignet sein. Preislich sollte er bei ~ 140€ liegen und 22 Zoll + FullHD bieten.
Weiterhin sollte der Rest auch stimmen: keine Farbstiche, Schwarz soll Schwarz sein und nicht gräulich, keine Schlieren ziehen, guten Kontrast bieten, gute Winkelabhängigkeit bieten (keine Farbänderung zeigen wenn man den Kopf 2cm nach oben, unten, rechts oder links bewegt).

LG


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Januar 2013)

Also da wären:
ASUS VS228H, 21.5" (90LMD8101T00061C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (sehr niedrige Reaktionszeit, Blickwinkel in Ordnung)
LG Electronics Flatron IPS224V, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (dank IPS deutlich größere Blickwinkel u. originalgetreue Farben, Reaktionszeit für normales gaming absolut ausreichend)
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (noch bessere Qualität als der 224V, höhenverstellbar Pivot-fähig, noch bessere Reaktionszeit dank Overdrive)

Wenn für dich 23" kein Nachteil wären u. du die 30€ mehr ausgeben könntest, dann wäre der IPS235P das Rundumsorglospaket 
Wenn nicht dann würde meine Tendenz eher zum IPS224V. Der Asus reicht zwar vom Blickwinkel, aber spätestens nach 10cm Unterschied verändern sich die Farben bereits leicht.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

ich würde sagen der LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P ist ein kracher in sachen farben und das unter 200 euro.


----------

